

Hackers exploit Microsoft online store - aritraghosh007
http://www.firstpost.com/india/microsoft-store-india-hacked-login-ids-passwords-stolen-210890.html

======
sathyabhat
Posted about it last night - not much activity though.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3582393>

